# 1964 Collins 22A Threader



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Picked up this beauty today, for 50 years old I say she's looking mighty fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

A truly fearsome machine to any skinny 16 year old..........


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks great. I love old vintage tools like that.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

They are great machines I have a machine built in 99 I love it. It spins at 99 rpm it is a bad dude. I took a ridged nipple chuck and had a shaft welded onto it so it would work in any machine. It's really is a great production machine but to heavy to carry out in the field. But it is a great time saver. I have the auto dies and the manual dies the manual ones seem to work better. You can buy die heads with dies on ebay cheap. We run a lot of gas work and have one Van is dedicated just to gas jobs and looks like a pipe supply house rolling down the road. Like I said it is a great shop threader. We have (3) ridgid 300's (2) 700 power ponies and a Rothenberger R50 that we use depending on the job and production needed. Take care of your equipment and it will do the same for you. Good looking machine.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a few more with the spindle cover off. I plan to keep it at the shop mostly for prefab, but on the bigger jobs jobs I'll have to lug this beast out to the job site. I've threaded a bunch of spare pipes at the house last night and it is one fast threading machine, way better than the Ridgid 700 I was using.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Are parts still available for it?


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Are parts still available for it?


I've got one from 50's guessing, all parts are still available.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Are parts still available for it?



Yes, Rothenburger bought the Collins threader. As far as I know they are still the same machine I bought.

http://www.rothenberger-usa.com/en/products/-/1042-collins-classic-22-a-threading-up-to--2/


----------

